

900 phone line meets gaming for lonely hearts: GameCrush. - klous
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/24/gamecrush-is-crushing-it-investors-agree/

======
blahedo
Mmm, life imitates art. I always knew Nerdrotica was a good idea.

